# Does anyone else have a Mamas & Papas Morph Carrier? Recalled?



## Sarahwoo

I also posted this in Baby Club but I though I should post in here too in case anyone else has this carrrier . . . . 

I just wondered if anyone else has a Mamas & Papas Morph?

We bought one when Oliver was small and ended up taking it back a few weeks later because one of the fasteners broke while he was in it We took it back to store and the manager was absolutley awful, really, really rude and unhelpful, and we ended up dealing with customer services who agreed to take it back and refund us, after a few hours wasted in store and goodness knows how long spent on the phone.

So this was all a few months ago now . . . but this week we were sent another harness. There was a letter with it saying that they have discovered that the weight they will take is 12kg and not 15kg, so they are replacing the harnesses as they weights printed on them are wrong. They have also changed the fastener design (the one that broke on our sling - we argued at the time that it was a design fault). They also ask us to return the original harness but obviously we can't do that as they already have it.

So I just wondered if anyone else had had issues with their Morph? And obviously if you've bought one and not had a new harness sent I would contact M&P's right away.


----------



## lindum

Avoid this product - looks great but it is hugely expensive and impractical - the liner doesn't properly fit the carrier, and even worse after just 1 hours use the edge cut into our baby's thighs. Dealing with M and P is a nightmare as they pass you on to someone in head office who will not admit there is an issue. Finally just putting the thing on requires at least seven different clips to be clipped and some are very tight - takes forever. If you see one - looks great but pass on by


----------

